

PasteCoin (filesharing service using bitcoin) - vrsmn
http://pastecoin.com/
It's a system like rapidshare, but it uses bitcoins as money<p>the site takes a cut of 2% for each payment
======
kiba
I used this service to legitimately sell my copyfree art for bitcents. The
only problem is that I am obscure enough that I don't exactly get a lot of
bitcoin.

However, a fan or two did donate 100 BTC to me over two weeks, which was worth
around 20 bucks.

I don't expect to make much money until I become a famous artist.

In any case, the irony is that I earned more money in drawing for the past 4
weeks than I have earned in programming for bitcoin. That isn't exactly
surprising. My sites are not yet of high quality to be used seriously by
anybody.

------
doublec
The developer of PasteCoin has put it up for sale:
<http://www.bitcoin.org/smf/index.php?topic=2309.0>

